# Yellow River Suckers



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Caught these today on Yellow River near Holt.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice mess of Redhorse you got there. What did you catch them on?


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

NoMoSurf said:


> Nice mess of Redhorse you got there. What did you catch them on?


Caught them using redworms. The type which are called "big reds."


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've caught most of the freshwater species around these parts that can be caught on hook and line, but I ha ve never caught one of those. I see them often though. I just never have the gear to catch them with me. I rarely use worms.

Any good to eat?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Those things are great for big flatheads.. Whenever possible I like to have a few in my arsenal


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Boy I bet that was a good battle, nice catch! Baited hole or just trying different spots?


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

NoMoSurf said:


> I've caught most of the freshwater species around these parts that can be caught on hook and line, but I ha ve never caught one of those. I see them often though. I just never have the gear to catch them with me. I rarely use worms.
> 
> Any good to eat?


They are one of my favorite fish to eat. There are a lot of small bones in the fillets, so you have to gash them down to the skin. Make sure to get seasoning mix between each gash & deep fry. The bones apparently dissolve during frying. Very great mild taste & freeze well like catfish do. I can't tell the difference after a year in the freezer.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

jcoss15 said:


> Boy I bet that was a good battle, nice catch! Baited hole or just trying different spots?


I baited them up a little in one spot. Used a mixture of soured wheat & sinking dog food. Chummed them up ever once in a while with the stinky stuff to keep them around.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I guess you decided to bait your own hole instead of fishing the community spots? I haven't got around to finding me a spot yet. Still working on tree stands and squirrel hunting. It is hard to fish and hunt. You have to decide to do one or the other.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great photo and a really nice mess of good eating fish. Yesterday we saw a couple fishing for suckers at 7 Runs. They caught only 2, but nice ones like yours.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Those are nice! been years since Ive eaten one but remember them as delicious if cleaned & cooked right - I remember my grandpa saying "fry 'em hard"


----------

